

Why I Don’t Date Stamp My Blog Articles - JamesBlute
http://jamesblute.com/no-date-on-blog-posts/

======
fdemmer
if your article is truly timeless, having a date on it will not change that.

I automatically rank content without source/time aspect lower than information
with a proper context and that includes a date when it was created/thought
about/written.

context is important and should be part of your content.

------
iliaznk
That's not very clever. Nothing is more annoying than the absence of a
timestamp on an article. Often I don't even bother reading such articles.

------
RyanRies
But... I read the title of your post, and the lack of date/time makes me
discard it IMMEDIATELY. I HATE articles with no date stamp. No, seriously, I
didn't read what you wrote. I have no idea what you said.

------
BuildTheRobots
If you're writing includes anything technical (and frankly if it in any way
references society,) then I see it as almost a duty to datestamp, otherwise
it's impossible to infer context. It doesn't become timeless, it becomes
potentially misleading.

------
shiggerino
Great way to make your articles unciteable.

------
tzs
> My article Twitter Marketing Tips has always had good momentum considering
> when it was first published (guess). I know if I published the date… people
> would think “dude, this is so old… things must have moved on”.

And when things _do_ move on in such a way to make those tips invalid, people
will keep finding that article and be misled.

The simple solution is to put a "last updated" date on your article (or at
least a last updated year). Then every few months or every year or so, go
through and update the last updated date if the article is still relevant.

------
MrPatan
Because you don't want me to read them.

------
alialkhatib
See, I take the opposite view for the same reason. I see the contextual
information like date as informative in my own posts and in others. An
outrageous post looks less outrageous posted in a time when our knowledge of
the world was different. Insight that's on the mark is that much more
prescient if someone made it well before anyone else saw that same insight.

I think there are probably good reasons not to provide context for your posts,
just like there are times that it makes more sense to post anonymously (or
pseudonymously), but I don't think this post makes a good case for removing
context like post date by default.

------
spanko_at_large
I remember reading the same blog post in 1997, kinda makes you wonder

~~~
dalke
Yes, and instead of "Twitter Marketing Tips" it would have been something like
"AOL Marketing Tips".

